# Buying Used TRANE XL16i Condenser



## gasbie (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello guys, 
I got a deal on a Trane xl16i heat pump outdoor condenser for a cheap price. Here is the story behind the condeneser. The house to which the unit was attached to got burnt down two years ago. The owner rebuilt the whole house. But this time he made the house much bigger. I mean HUGE! So he need a bigger unit to power the house, so he let this at the backyard where it was. I went there today to inspect it. It looks good. the line is still connected but the power is not due to the fact the he lost the inside coil and other parts of the a/c to fire. The seller even guarantee my money back if it doesn't work. I have someone willing to install a used unit but my question is for the cheap price, does it worth buying this unit? Please, give some opinions. Thanks


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

The 16i's I'm familiar with are 2 stage and I'm guessing your indoor unit is single stage, 10 SEER compatible...

The "installer" will have to wire the OD unit for continuous second stage operation. Mixing high SEER OD heat pump units with "10 SEER" indoor units won't always result in reasonably acceptable system operation...IOW, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

used ac equipment is not advisable, save a buck now through more money at it later.


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

Just thinking what a stroke of fantastic luck to have found the exact size that your manuel "J" told you to get,knowing that if its too big its going to cost you extra every time it kicks on or if it were too small it would never cool the house.Also that you already have the ductwork sized to the manuel "D" prinbtout.


----------



## Rockdad (Sep 19, 2011)

First question I ask someone that talks to me about putting in a used condenser for them is was the refrigerant pumped back into the condenser or was the unit left open? If its been sitting left open it certainly isnt worth it. 

And by the way I have a duel fuel system at my own house using that exact model heat pump.


----------



## SULTINI (Feb 26, 2010)

Thought this was a Pro Forum ??.


----------

